# Athena vs. Centaur



## PixelPaul

Trying to decide between Campagnolo Athena & Centaur for my next build. Wondering if anyone has ridden both? I have only ridden Veloce. Curious if the extra ~$120 is justified for Athena. The one extra gear (11 sp. vs. 10 sp.) doesn't seem that significant to me and by my calculation the weight difference is only 36 grams. Any noticeable difference in performance?


----------



## tracerprix

Its nice to have the extra gear to fill in the missing gear so to speak. You can notice it when you wish you had the one in between.


----------



## swisshutless

Had the same dilemma as you about three months ago. Went with Centaur simply because the Red/Black version looked amazing with the red frame I had purchased. 

Performance wise, they have the same ergonomics, and both have the "dumbed-down" Campy shifters (one upshift, three down.) 

HOWEVER, if you can pull off upgraded shifters to Chorus, then it might really be worth considering.


----------



## PixelPaul

swisshutless said:


> Had the same dilemma as you about three months ago. Went with Centaur.


Would you mind sharing your initial impressions of Centaur?


----------



## swisshutless

PixelPaul said:


> Would you mind sharing your initial impressions of Centaur?


Shifts as smooth as my Ultegra 6700, though it has a slightly more solid/clunky feel. Kind of a pain to get installed, you need a 14mm allen wrench for the crank, and those aren't exactly easier to find, as I found out. 

Overall I've been really happy with it. Been using it on my crit bike. I got a great deal on it.

And it looks sexy, IMO.


----------



## lolpierandom

Damn, that's one beautiful bike.

Personally, I agree that if you could go Athena + Chorus shifters, it would be much better.


----------



## config

Since cost seems to be an issue for you, would your current wheels be able accept both 10 or 11-speed Campy cassettes? I know with one of my wheel sets, I was limited to 10 speed unless I upgraded the hubs. I stuck with Centaur and couldn't be happier.


----------



## bikerjulio

If you are considering Centaur, then it looks to me that you may as well buy Veloce. I cannot see any functional difference - only finishes. And excellently priced too.


----------



## davelikestoplay

lolpierandom said:


> Damn, that's one beautiful bike.
> 
> Personally, I agree that if you could go Athena + Chorus shifters, it would be much better.


This is what I did and I love it. It was an extra $100 for the Chorus shifters over the Athena.


----------



## PixelPaul

swisshutless said:


> Shifts as smooth as my Ultegra 6700, though it has a slightly more solid/clunky feel. Kind of a pain to get installed, you need a 14mm allen wrench for the crank, and those aren't exactly easier to find, as I found out.
> 
> Overall I've been really happy with it. Been using it on my crit bike. I got a great deal on it.
> 
> And it looks sexy, IMO.



That is a sweet looking ride! Are those Khasmin wheels? I was thinking of getting those as well, probably as training wheels and then something a bit lighter for racing.


----------



## swisshutless

PixelPaul said:


> That is a sweet looking ride! Are those Khasmin wheels? I was thinking of getting those as well, probably as training wheels and then something a bit lighter for racing.


Thanks for the comments guys :thumbsup:

Yeah, they're Khamsin wheels. I wouldn't buy them again. I've already had to re-true them 3 times. And they're boat anchors, coming in at about 1900g. They seem to spin reasonably well though, the hubs are nice. I really can't complain considering I paid $130 for the wheels.

Where are you getting your groupset from?


----------



## PixelPaul

swisshutless said:


> Where are you getting your groupset from?


Either Ribble or ShinyBikes


----------



## cs1

bikerjulio said:


> If you are considering Centaur, then it looks to me that you may as well buy Veloce. I cannot see any functional difference - only finishes. And excellently priced too.


I agree except the black & red Centaur really looks nice.


----------



## redvespablur

I have Veloce on one bike Chorus on another and last is older Athena Ultrashift shifters with Chorus derailleurs. Older Athena not quite as nice as the Chorus but nicer than Veloce - see if you can get 2010 Athena shifters with 2011 Athena drivetrain (Velomine does this and will price match the UK guys)


----------



## raymonda

I have two rides with Record/Chorus combo and love them. I just built up a budget work ride with Veloce/Chorus and Centaur mix. I am amazed at the value you can get with Veloce. It looks great and works great, too. Went with Ribble and saved big bucks!!!!!!!!!


----------

